

Encyclopedia of Ethical Failure From the DOD - palidanx
http://www.dod.mil/dodgc/defense_ethics/resource_library/guidance.htm

======
palidanx
Podcast describing it:
[http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/freakonomics-
radi...](http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/freakonomics-
radio/freakonomics-radio-govt-workers-gone-wild)

Link [word doc]:
[http://www.dod.mil/dodgc/defense_ethics/dod_oge/eef_complete...](http://www.dod.mil/dodgc/defense_ethics/dod_oge/eef_complete.doc)

